# Cummins Lube Service - Oil & Filter + Fuel Filter Change



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I was really worried about tackling the RV engine on my own and was considering having a specialist do it for me. I got talking to our Karl who is third engineer on a large ship, he told me it would be easy. He said " we have generators four times the size of your engine" and he offered to do it for me.

So after a few hours ringing local suppliers I finally found Fleet Factors in Stallingborough who had all the parts I needed on the shelf. We went round there and spent £63 on 20 litres of 15/40w oil, two fuel filters and an oil filter.

It took Karl under two hours to do the whole job from start to finish. That included oil and filter change, fuel filters changed, all levels checked and air tanks bled.


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks Snelly

Another mystery simply solved.

Duadua


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Filter Changes*

Hi Shane,

Just had a shufty at your filter changes - shouldn't the filters be unscrewed anticlockwise?? looking from below. 
If you are working/looking exclusively from above, then yes, it does make sense but in mechanical terms, they are unscrewed anti-clockwise.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi alan

Yes your right... but if you look at the pictures, we worked from above, so its clockwise. It does say "looking from above turn clockwise". :wink:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Shane

Good chap that Karl, teaching you how to do all these things. 

When YOU do it next time give me a call and I will take the photographs  


stew


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

artona said:


> Hi Shane
> 
> Good chap that Karl, teaching you how to do all these things.
> 
> ...


Stew

Id love to have a go, but I really dont want to deprive Karl of his fun, he loves playing with engines!


----------

